# New to the area (Santa Rosa Sound)



## timmy2832 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the area, all the way from Michigan and the fishing is much different up there so I'm just trying to figure things out. I'll be fishing in the Santa Rosa Sound and I was wondering if you guys could give me any advice. (What kind of fish there is, what types of bait to use, etc) Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You can catch a lot of good speckled trout, redfish, and flounder pretty easily if you have a boat or wade fishing. Santa Rosa Sound would be great for Kayak fishing if your up for that. Gulp shrip on jigs or under a poping cork will catch all of those species, new penny, white and chartruse are all good. If you like hard lures the Mirodine lures are good, I believe the 17a is what most guys will recomend, also a Badonkadonk in Electric Chicken is nice. Many game fish will bite on Kastmasters lures too, get an assortment of sizes and colors. If the spanish macrel are running you can get them on pretty much anything, but I think you would do well with anything mention and Gotcha lures. 

Live pinfish, shrimp and cut bait will catch you fish too. Anything that sits on tho bottom for long is sure to attract pinfish, crabs or hardheads (catfish, nasty).

Not a local, but have done my share of fishing down there. Sure you'll get a lot more and better advice from the guys who live there soon.


----------



## timmy2832 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate the tips.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah pretty much what he said... I live right by the NLO park in Gulf Breeze and its some of the better inshore fishing in the area. I usually wade out and cast live pinfish under a popping cork with just enough 20 pound floro leader for it to hang about 1/2 way in the water column. You can wade the whole shoreline about 400 yards out if you want to. There are some deeper holes out there that u can cast into and nail them on the right day. Best conditions out there are 2 hours after sunrise and before dark. But have caught them anytime. But try to catch it on high tide and u will find more fish. water is usually very clear when it doesn't rain a lot. Also when it is calm try a badondadonk top water or rapala skitterwalk. U can also free line live or gulp shri.p but pinfish will cost you a lot of money. Gold Johnson spoons are starting to heat up when the water is dirty. But the key is long casts and floro carbon leader. I usually use seagar or diamond in 20 pound for corks or 10 pound for gulp shrimp or top water. If u have any more questions or want me to take u out sometime message me and I will get ur number.Good luck man!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Well between johnf and flatsboy u should have no problems at all! Both very detailed advise and tech. , lol even for a local like me! Tight lines and good luck !!


----------

